# Outdoor excursion



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

This was our little ones first excursion into the great big bad outside...lol

http://photobucket.com/outside_time


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are adorable!  I can't wait to take Lily outside, but Michigan decided to be a jerk and it was cold enough to be snowing today. -.- I think it'll be awhile before it'll be warm enough for Lily's first outside adventure.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute hedgies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The girls are adorable!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the pictures. But everyone knows that now I just want more!!!!!!!!!!


----------

